# Mobile version



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Nov 2011)

Is there a mobile version? I tried to login using IP board app on the iPhone and it keeps coming up with an error message and to notify admin.


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2011)

There is, it works. The problem I'm having is that I like having the standard version on Mac/PC, and if I switch to the mobile version on the phone it switches the desktop's theme as well (and vice versa). Hope this is just a glitch.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Nov 2011)

I've been directed to use taptalk app on the iPhone but you have to pay 1.99 for it. How do you switch from the Internet site to mobile version? I'm not concerned with it swapping the desktop as I only use the mobile version. I just can't get the mobile version on, I must be having a thick moment.


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2011)

Select the mobile version in your preferences, or click on the 'CycleChat' in the bar at the bottom and select it from there (which doesn't work on my Android phone).


----------



## theclaud (23 Nov 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I've been directed to use taptalk app on the iPhone but you have to pay 1.99 for it. How do you switch from the Internet site to mobile version? I'm not concerned with it swapping the desktop as I only use the mobile version. I just can't get the mobile version on, I must be having a thick moment.



Right at the bottom left, there's a little blue "CycleChat". Click on it and the Style Chooser pops up. You can also change it in Preferences, where it's the first drop-down box.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Nov 2011)

Thanks guys, I've switched it now. I wouldn't have noticed that unless I was on my pc. I'm obviously just thick lol


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I must be having a thick moment.


 
I had one of those once, do they wear off?


----------



## Stephenite (23 Nov 2011)

Works on my Android phone - a HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Inertia (23 Nov 2011)

aha, I wondered where the option was, thanks. The bad thing is that when I set it to mobile on my phone, it remembers and when I go to my desktop I get the mobile version there too.


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

Inertia said:


> The bad thing is that when I set it to mobile on my phone, it remembers and when I go to my desktop I get the mobile version there too.


 
There isn't any auto-sensing at the moment because there is no "official" XF mobile support - it's on their to-do list and has been requested by a lot of site owners, so I imagine it won't be too long before it is included.

I'll let everyone know when it happens. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Inertia (24 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> There isn't any auto-sensing at the moment because there is no "official" XF mobile support - it's on their to-do list and has been requested by a lot of site owners, so I imagine it won't be too long before it is included.
> 
> I'll let everyone know when it happens.
> 
> ...


Well thats cool, hopefully it wont be long, it doesn't sound a hugely complex thing to add, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dan B (24 Nov 2011)

Am I blind, or is there no "show recent posts" link anywhere in the mobile theme?


----------



## rockyraccoon (24 Nov 2011)

Dan B said:


> Am I blind, or is there no "show recent posts" link anywhere in the mobile theme?


 
there is an icon on the top left corner (my shows as question mark. Don't know why). Click on it and then on "What's New?"


----------



## rockyraccoon (24 Nov 2011)

How do I "Mark All Forums As Read" ?

I cannot find it!


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

User14044raccoon said:


> How do I "Mark All Forums As Read" ?
> 
> I cannot find it!


 
It is possibly not there in the current mobile theme. It's only a basic version for the moment since the developer is busy with personal stuff. He's advised he'll do more work on it as soon as he is able to, and as new versions are released I'll update them here.


----------

